# Game of thrones-movie?



## SeverinR (Nov 19, 2014)

Games of Thrones movie could happen, says Charles Dance - Game of Thrones News - Movies - Digital Spy

I would love to see GOT on the big screen.
But I wonder how GRR Martin could find time to write a movie and still keep up writing for the HBO series.

What kind of budget would it take to top the HBO series?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 19, 2014)

I've read for awhile now the ultimate goal was putting the series finale on the big screen, as a two hour feature film.

I think that's more than feasible considering the show's popularity. People won't want the ending spoiled by other viewers, so I'd expect a high turnout at the box office early on.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 19, 2014)

I've only seen the first two or three episodes of the TV show, but based on those episodes I propose re-naming the film _Daenerys' Breasts_.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 19, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> I've only seen the first two or three episodes of the TV show, but based on those episodes I propose re-naming the film _Daenerys' Breasts_.


There was as SNL sketch not long ago, where GRRM hires fifteen year old boys to direct the episodes. That would explain the massive amount of nudity well... but I don't mind, so I don't question it.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not a great fan of _GoT_, I haven't read the books but I have seen the first 2 seasons [and that hasn't made me want to read the books]. 
I hope they don't make a Movie.
I can't see what it would add. The look and scale is epic enough on TV, all you would really get is larger CG'd battles and maybe a few more Dragons... cool to look at but not really adding to the story.
I don't think that long form stories are best for making in to films. Too much is usually culled to make them fit the 120min length 
At least thanks to PJ at least we can now get 180min films [and I still missed Tom Bombadil from LotR ].
There are a lot of short stories and novellas, independently published that could be ripe for translation. 
I can't wait for someone to make the _50 Shades of Grey_ leap from e-book to film.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 20, 2014)

CupofJoe said:


> I can't wait for someone to make the 50 Shades of Grey leap from e-book to film.


The trailer for that is already available, I believe.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 20, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> The trailer for that is already available, I believe.


Oh... I'm never going to see the film/watch the trailer [I have read about 20 pages - for academic reasons... and that was enough] but I like/appreciate the way it's has moved from fan-fic to self pub to trad pub to film [there is probably a comic/graphic novel out there too]... 
I think there are a lot more deserving [and dare I say, better written] stories out there waiting to be found [I've read a couple courtesy of this site]. 
It looks like the "Studio" model seems only to wait for someone to pitch them a best-seller from a major printing house.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't see a need to make a movie based off Martin's works. HBO is doing just fine with the show. However, if the public wants something set in Westeros, then I'd propose doing a sort of prequel movie about the rebellion against the Mad King and Robert's ascent to the throne. I'd watch that.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree, but again, I don't see Martin having time to write a movie.  
Maybe the "Rise and Fall of the Mad King?"
Or maybe the movie of Castamere? (Then it would not conflict or have to try to make the GOT cast look younger.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 18, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> I propose re-naming the film *Daenerys' Breasts*.


That's a terrible title. It ignores all of the other breasts, such as those of Roz the Whore Who is Not in the Book and Dany's little girl handmaiden who, like Dany, is conveniently over 18 in the show.




> I propose re-naming the film _Daenerys'__ *Breasts*_.


^fix'd​


----------

